# Fishing in area of st.george island



## Dpope (Mar 24, 2013)

Headed to st.george island for a long weekend first weekend in May taking my grand pa to catch trout. We have fished east end of St. George and Dog island reef. Looking for more places to try. Would also if weather permitting like to bottom fish a structure close in. He is 81 and we are in 19 ft. Pathfinder. We have went out as far as 18 miles in that boat but seas have to be pretty smooth because he can not take to much of a beating. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## old dog (Nov 13, 2007)

Dpope, by then maybe the grass will have jumped up so throwing to the grass patches at around 4' or less on the back side of St Geo. Island, and Little St. Geo. Island would be worth a try. And more specifically, you might give Nicks Hole, All Tide's Cove, and Pilots Cove a look. The Dry Bar and Big Bayou at St Vincent's hold some fish once in a while too. Too many places to mention but these places have had fish in the past.
OD


----------



## Dpope (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks very much old dog. I have maps and gps. Will give these spots a look and report back. We generally fish with gulps and drift a few Cajun thunders with gulps varying depths from 18 inches to three ft. New penny and pearl have been the best for me. Do you use anything different? We catch mostly 14 inch to 17 inch but never the big gator trout like at Keaton beach. Every place has a trick but I haven't found it at st. George yet.


----------



## old dog (Nov 13, 2007)

Dpope, I use what you are using, but I add to my lineup a 1/4 oz DOA glo shrimp, a glo Mud Minnow, and a Saltwater Assassin "Stinky Pink." 

I never catch huge trout either, but for me the fun is in the catching. I live for the thump.
OD


----------

